

Design evolution stop motion video of a top 20 iPhone app - EtienneJohnred
http://www.taptaptap.com/blog/convert-design-evolution/

======
bemmu
Also a great example of how to market your app.

------
pclark
christ, how many converter apps do we need?

is this an example of a craze where its _easier_ to build gorgeous UIs rather
than spend time on "hard" stuff?

